# Coronado by La Flor Toro Cigar Review - Great taste



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Had to try this out. I only let it age for about 3 months and couldn't wait Amy longer. From my first impression this cigar had great constructi...

Read the full review here: Coronado by La Flor Toro Cigar Review - Great taste


----------

